# Aosp, ports, source code whats going on?



## apophis9283 (Sep 9, 2011)

So here is my question if cyanogenmod is built from source then how is it a port? is the source code for ICS considered a port becuase the source code comes from the gnex? The reason I ask is I have another post going and this became something that started to confuse me. I hope some devs get in on this because I would love some clarification


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have never heard of CM referenced as a port. True CM is built from Source or truley developed


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

If a unique CM build doesn't exist for a phone model, it's possible to "port" it to a similar model. The HTC Eris wasn't supported by CM but the Hero (CDMA) was and ports were made for a long time.

Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to be honest, I am no expert..... but since CM is open source once it's working on the phone its no longer ported. That maybe because it wasn't officially supported, team douche wasn't providing updates so that using a similar phone would allow to stay current. If the phone is officially supported, which I don't think is very difficult, it's officially supported and receives all updates etc


----------

